# Bethesda’s Wii U absence is “largely a hardware thing”, says Hines



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Bethesda’s Wii U absence is “largely a hardware thing”, says Hines*

Bethesda’s vice-president of PR & marketing Pete Hines has re–iterated the company’s stance that Wii U is not on its immediate radar. 










Speaking with Joystiq at QuakeCon, Hines said, “None of the games we’ve announced are being developed for the Wii U, so it’s guaranteed that none of those games are coming to Wii U.

“Will any future ones come out? I can’t say for sure, in our near-term focus it’s not on our radar.”
This rules out Wolfenstein: The New Order, The Elder Scrolls Online and The Evil Within on Nintendo’s format.

“It’s largely a hardware thing,” Hines continued, and added that as a company Bethesda aims to “make the games that we want to make, on whatever platforms will support them as developed.” 

He stressed that while Bethesda’s current slate of games isn’t coming to Wii U, “it remains to be seen what the future holds.”

One example he gave was that while Bethesda The Elder Scrolls Online could have been released on Xbox 360 if it were not for hardware limitations, so rather than push something out for the hell of it, it seems Bethesda played it safe.

Source: VG24/7


----------

